# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Warning about Bunnings Toolboxes

## METRIX

Just a word of warning about a severe flaw I have found in one of the Bunnings Aluminium RHINO toolboxes. 
I was after a 900 long toolbox to put at the back of the tray, just happen to be in Bunnings and saw the RHINO boxes, Made in Australia so thought must be ok.
The only 900 long box they have is a model BB900, this has an angled front / top, with a single recessed lock on the lid. 
Besides them being made from Aluminium that is about 1mm thin and super flimsy, you can open the locked box with minute pressure applied to one side of the lid.
I thought it was odd that a lid like that has only one lock, so I locked the box, stuck my fingers under one side of the lid, and simply lifted it up an viola the lid popped open (the lock was still locked). 
I thought maybe it's just that one, tried two more same thing, I would have to say this particular box has an inherent design flaw, and won't keep a 4 year old from opening it and stealing your tools. 
My toolboxes are made by MW, and I opted for the thicker 3mm+ checkerplate, all the corners are fully welded, you could stand 4 guys on these boxes and they won't budge, the Rhino ones are flimsy 1mm checker-plate, I think if one person trod on them they would collapse. 
I'm very disappointed to see an Australian made product being sold in a major hardware shop that is not fit for purpose, this particular box is the only one with a single recessed lock, all the others have either Croc Loc's or two concealed locks. 
If you have one of these boxes for your tools, I would suggest you buy two Croc Locks or similar product and fit them ASAP, as the box offers zero security for the contents, I would also fit a length of steel behind the front lip of the lid to strengthen up the front of the lid and screw through this when fitting the croc loc's as there is no welded strengtheners under the lid so it flops around like a piece of jelly,  
Also speaking of the Croc Loc's fitted to the other RHINO boxes, these have simply been pop riveted on, due to the thin checkerplate, a simple screwdriver behind the top part of the croc loc will probably rip it off the box, IMO these boxes are a disgrace. 
My MW boxes have multiple 4mm thick lengths of folded Aluminium fully welded along the insides of the lid, you cannot twist the lid even if you try.  
I understand these have probably been made to a price, but they are still $298, there is probably about $10 worth of checkerplate, $5 for the lock, and 20 minutes to bend and weld, the sides are also spot welded so water will easily get inside, proper boxes are fully welded on all sides 
Do yourself a favor, if looking at the Bunnings line of Toolboxes, turn the other way and head off to a real toolbox maker such as MW, sure you pay more, but you get something that's worth the money, and will actually protect your investment, these boxes are laughable. 
I don't blame Bunnings as they don't manufacture the box, the fault lies squarely with the lack of thought from the manufacturer.
I would like to express my concerns to the manufacturer, but they don't have any contact details on their website.

----------


## OBBob

That's a shame to see. A similar one I noticed is Geelong toolboxes. They seem to have a 'special' range for the large hardware chains that didn't seem to live up to their reputation of old. When I checked their website it confirmed a 'handyman' range (or similar name).  
There's lots of this selling out of reputable trademarks going on. Can't help but think it's a short term gain for the businesses... but then maybe we are the minority and everyone else is happy with throw away product.

----------


## METRIX

> That's a shame to see. A similar one I noticed is Geelong toolboxes. They seem to have a 'special' range for the large hardware chains that didn't seem to live up to their reputation of old. When I checked their website it confirmed a 'handyman' range (or similar name).  
> There's lots of this selling out of reputable trademarks going on. Can't help but think it's a short term gain for the businesses... but then maybe we are the minority and everyone else is happy with throw away product.

  Taken straight from their website.  *Aluminum Toolboxes* 
 RHINO Aluminium Toolboxes are made from durable high quality  aluminium checkerplate offering safe and secure storage for your  valuable tools. Perfect for both the professional tradesman and DIY  enthusiast.  
Platypus, there is that magical QUALITY word I told you about  :Biggrin: , offering Safe and secure storage, I don't think so, Perfect for the professional tradesman, NAH I don't think so.

----------


## Gaza

Most of the ally tool boxes don't lock that great and can be opened with a timber wedge and pry bar,
Additional locking bars / strength are best options to add bracing to stop them spreading to open   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## woodchip

I totally agree, I was in the green shed yesterday, walked past these boxes, lifted the lid to have a look, as soon as I saw the fold & spot weld along the bottom/side edge I didn't spend any more time on them. A real shame lots of people will be caught out by buying this rubbish product.

----------


## ringtail

https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...8-x-595-h-duty 
These don't look too bad. Next time I'm there I'll check them out.

----------


## heavytrevy

> https://www.tradetools.com/product-r...8-x-595-h-duty 
> These don't look too bad. Next time I'm there I'll check them out.

   They look good but 52 kg by itself ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes a lot of boxes these days are a joke.
Agree with everything Metrix said about being flimsy etc. 
I have a 1200mm long Geelong box on the ute, the proper thick plated one with piano hinge.
Solid as a rock and I can, and do and have stood on it over the past 8 years when loading greenwaste and the lid is still convex.
The gas struts are a bit sloppy but considering its age it has held up well.
I think it was about $200 when I bought it and what you get for $200 now is nowhere near that QUALITY.  
I should do myself a favor really and pull ot off, clean the rust up and have the struts re gassed and I'll get another 10 years out of it I reckon    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> They look good but 52 kg by itself ?

  Too light ? Too heavy ? Heavy = good in my books  :Tongue:

----------


## notvery

> I don't blame Bunnings as they don't manufacture the box, the fault lies squarely with the lack of thought from the manufacturer.

  while its easy to jump to this conclusion its sadly not reflective of the truth, well not entirely, i believe. there are 2 things to blame 
1, Bunnings. they are in a race to the bottom with anyone who gets in their way, same as woolies and coles (surprise that really isnt it!) they sell sht because its cheap and force manufacturers / producers to cut corners, prices and the inevitable quality to meet their requirements. if you dont do what we say then we wont stock you, as a a supplier are you going to go out of business or dump your principles? obviously some suppliers play in the quality area but the market is smaller and the big crap green shed knows every mum and dad will walk through their doors every weekend. they can afford to direct the market to their most profitable sales method which is cheap rubbish for them turned into expensive rubbish to the public.  
2, Us. we are to blame. the fact we put up with buying sht stuff that will get by when we should be buying quality stuff. and yes im guilty and haveing read this forum i know everyone is guilty even if its just for that one off purchase of the cheapo tool that we think we will only use once. I hate myself for doing it. my missus now sneaks off to bunnings without telling me so i dont hide the car keys... ok so its not that bad but close. 
I detest bunnings. i detest coles and woolies to. i go to the local fruit market and meat market and only buy colesworths stuff for things that they dont stock. same with bunnings i go to the local CO-OP, the local Home hardware, its awesome everyone is friendly and helpful and knows stuff and you get the choice of both the good stuff and the cheap stuff, not just the stuff that bunnings can screw the most margins out of.
Guess what in both hardware and produce i rekon(know) the quality is worse and the price is higher at both bunnings and colesworths when compared to the local place  
Im doing the bunnings sausage sizzle for the local pre school in a few weeks im already thinking i will have to stab myself in the eye with an overly burnt sausage every now and then just t get through it!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I just saw on TV yesterday that Home Hardware is closing down here.
Not long ago Masters opened up a couple of K down the road.
Shortly after Bunnings built a huge store across the road from Masters.  
Typical.

----------


## CraigandKate

+1 to that notvery 
Bunning's are terrible to deal with (speaking as a ex supplier) the cost down pressure and sales quantity discounts they demand are not sustainable (if you want to supply a quality product). And to boot they will accept anything back as replacement/warranty without even checking if it is faulty. 
Check out this video, Woolworths/Westfarmers get 23c out of every Aussie dollar spent, scary stuff.  https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152884432198301

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I just saw on TV yesterday that Home Hardware is closing down here.
> Not long ago Masters opened up a couple of K down the road.
> Shortly after Bunnings built a huge store across the road from Masters.  
> Typical.

  You probably aren't aware that Danks Hardware owns both the Home Hardware and Thrifty Link brands along with the Plants Plus brand...and Danks Hardware itself is owned by (you guessed it) Woolworths Limited.

----------


## notvery

Total unaware of that. The home stuff must be on a loose franchise system as the lot i go to are home hardware branded but their website only deals with their 4 stores and they couldn't be less woolies if they tried. 
I guess it's right to find other options when woolies and wes own so much

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You probably aren't aware that Danks Hardware owns both the Home Hardware and Thrifty Link brands along with the Plants Plus brand...and Danks Hardware itself is owned by (you guessed it) Woolworths Limited.

  
Didn't know that but am not surprised

----------


## Ozcar

> You probably aren't aware that Danks Hardware owns both the Home Hardware and Thrifty Link brands along with the Plants Plus brand...and Danks Hardware itself is owned by (you guessed it) Woolworths Limited.

  I thought that some of the Home Hardware, and also some Thrifty-Link stores were independently owned (but with some supply agreement with Danks). I don't know what, if any, protection the independents have against a Masters store opening up nearby.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I don't blame Bunnings as they don't manufacture the box, the fault lies squarely with the lack of thought from the manufacturer.

   shouldn't the title of this thread be 'Warning About Rhino Toolboxes'?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I thought that some of the Home Hardware, and also some Thrifty-Link stores were independently owned (but with some supply agreement with Danks). I don't know what, if any, protection the independents have against a Masters store opening up nearby.

  They all are...but that doesn't prevent the robbery of Peter merely to pay Paul.  It just might mean that the thief asks nicely if Peter would mind exiting the scene, some dignity intact.

----------


## METRIX

> shouldn't the title of this thread be 'Warning About Rhino Toolboxes'?

  Possibly, but as  you can only buy their product at a Bunnings store, it's the same ship.
Don't even look at their range of Galvanised Toolboxes, if you think the Aly ones are rubbish the, steel ones are worse, paper thin.

----------


## METRIX

> while its easy to jump to this conclusion its sadly not reflective of the truth, well not entirely, i believe. there are 2 things to blame 
> 1, Bunnings. they are in a race to the bottom with anyone who gets in their way, same as woolies and coles (surprise that really isnt it!) they sell sht because its cheap and force manufacturers / producers to cut corners, prices and the inevitable quality to meet their requirements. if you dont do what we say then we wont stock you, as a a supplier are you going to go out of business or dump your principles? obviously some suppliers play in the quality area but the market is smaller and the big crap green shed knows every mum and dad will walk through their doors every weekend. they can afford to direct the market to their most profitable sales method which is cheap rubbish for them turned into expensive rubbish to the public.  
> 2, Us. we are to blame. the fact we put up with buying sht stuff that will get by when we should be buying quality stuff. and yes im guilty and haveing read this forum i know everyone is guilty even if its just for that one off purchase of the cheapo tool that we think we will only use once. I hate myself for doing it. my missus now sneaks off to bunnings without telling me so i dont hide the car keys... ok so its not that bad but close.

  I agree on both your points, although I think you mean they are on a race to the TOP. 
Yes I do blame Bunnings as well, as they would say to the manufacturer we want to have boxes at price range 1,2,3,4, you do that, can't you ? or we will find another supplier, so of course as a supplier your going to get them what they want at the prices they want, you would be mad not to, what an easy way to make your own business profitable, don't deal direct with the public only supply Bunnings. 
Bunnings expectation of being able to purchase such items at certain price barriers (because they need to add their over inflated profit to that buy price)  is probably guided by someone in a marketing dep't who knows diddly squat about what constitutes a good quality version of a product from a rubbish quality version. but then they don't care, as Bunnings is well known for selling expensive future landfill nowadays, and they would simply put the blame back onto the supplier of the goods which is fair enough, they are only an outlet for you to purchase a manufacturers product. 
Their Lowest Prices jingle annoys me every time I hear it, they are NOT the lowest prices they trick you into thinking they are because they know people are lazy, and will simply purchase whatever from them rather than shop around, and the ones that do shop around they don't care about anyways, it's all part of their business plan and target purchaser. 
The manufacturer has to take responsibility for producing an inferior quality product, and promoting these as high quality Australian Made, if they were made in China then yes I would accept the quality is going to be no good, that's stereo typing products from their but with justification, as usually their products are inferior, everyone knows that, but promoting your product as proudly made in Australia means nothing if your producing a low quality product on par with what you would expect from China. 
This particular box has a serious design floor, it's not fit for purpose and should be recalled, I would be very interested to see how an insurance claim would go if someone had a few of these on their truck and a thief simply lifted the lid to open them.
I think if you approached the manufacturer (if you can find their contact details) and said you would be taking them to court for false advertising, you would soon find some replacement tools coming your way because the box offers no security, not that any of their others offer much security as ALL the RHINO boxes are made from the same rubbish paper thin checkerplate and are seriously flimsy. 
Their website says their boxes offer safe and secure storage for your valuable tools, that's an outright lie for this particular box,  I would say their view of what constitutes safe and secure is also debatable for the rest of their range, but then as their is no standard for what is safe and secure, then yes, if it can withstand a paddle pop stick attack it could be considered safe and secure.    *RHINO Aluminium Toolboxes are made from durable high quality aluminium  checkerplate offering safe and secure storage for your valuable tools.  Perfect for both the professional tradesman and DIY enthusiast.*  
I know if I produced an inferior product for a client which was not fit for purpose, I would be pulled up for this, as there are rules / regulations and standards stating what is and is not acceptable, but this is not the reason why I would ensure what I produce was high quality, it is because I take pride in what I produce.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lowest prices are just the beginning......

----------


## phild01

> Their Lowest Prices jingle annoys me every time I hear it,

  When in-store, the little button on the bottom of the screen can resolve that :Biggrin:

----------


## Jasey

+1 for MW I have a custom alum trailer from there and is excellent.  I think they are well priced and can custom make what you need.

----------


## METRIX

> +1 for MW I have a custom alum trailer from there and is excellent.  I think they are well priced and can custom make what you need.

  Yeah, the guys I got mine from in Ryde were really helpful, they created a custom design on the spot, gave me a price right there and then, added any upgrades I wanted, paid deposit, picked it up a week later, easy as, and it's solid  http://www.mwtoolboxes.com.au/ 
.

----------

